

Top Free VPN Services - abataasis
http://abataasis.blogspot.com/2012/08/top-10-free-vpn-services.html

======
corkill
Researched vpns recently, didn't find the free stuff good enough. Ended up
going paid with boxpn.com

Interested in what other HN peeps are using. Guessing roll your own pretty
popular here.

~~~
PlanetFunk
I ssh through amazon micro instances where necessary (not often), and just
recently purchased a month through hidemyass.com - bad name, good service.

------
drivebyacct2
Uh, this is only 1 service. Plus four clients and some not-so-good advice on
when/where to use VPNs.

~~~
shaggyfrog
I'd flag this pointless and poorly written story, but it looks like the karma
threshold for that capability must have raised recently.

